# Getting a Fresh water tank going



## Davidb (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish I would have found this site before I started. My tank probably hasn't cycled yet but I have four Fancy Guppies and three plants which I'm not even close to being set up to grow. I have a 55 gallon tank. I'm hoping my fish will stay alive through the cycling faze. Not gonna add anything for right now. Will give my tank around six weeks to cycle. My tank is just a standard tank from wal-mart. Any suggestions for getting a nice freshwater tank set up would be nice with freshwater plants. I feel pretty dumb reading everyones posts. I'm finding I don't have a clue but really want to give it a go. So any help will be appreciated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Setup will depend on the plants you have.Do you know the names of them?If you can a picture will help a ton on getting them identified.

Basically though you will need to be sure to have the light in the right spectrum.Stock lighting will be fine for some plants but the bulb will still need to be in a daylight spectrum.Any chance you can tell us what bulb you have in the light fixture?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby....and the forum.

I think the most important thing you need to do is to get a test kit...preferrably a liquid type. An API mater freshwater kit works well. Test for ammonia. If you get 1ppm or higher do a 25% water change. If you get 3ppm or higher do a 50% water change. 

Water changes will become necessary to keep your fish alive, regardless of what you'll hear about doing water changes while your tank is cycling. Yes, it will slow it down slightly, but at least all your fish should still be alive.

If you have questions on what to do, just ask. We can help you through it. Unfortunately, plants and goldies usually don't mix, but there are a few species that they tend to leave alone. You just need to find those and you should be okay.


----------



## Davidb (Oct 18, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Setup will depend on the plants you have.Do you know the names of them?If you can a picture will help a ton on getting them identified.
> 
> Basically though you will need to be sure to have the light in the right spectrum.Stock lighting will be fine for some plants but the bulb will still need to be in a daylight spectrum.Any chance you can tell us what bulb you have in the light fixture?


I have a two 15 Watt aquarium bulbs. I will try to get some pics up by this weekend. One plant is turning brown on the outer edges of it's leaves. I've been looking at lights. Is there a good bulb I can just buy for now and put it in my old hood? Without going to crazy on the pocketbook.


----------



## Davidb (Oct 18, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Welcome to the hobby....and the forum.
> 
> Getting through the cycle with big waste producers, like gold fish are, can be tough. The good news is they are fairly tough fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will get a test kit. But I have Fancy Guppies. Should I vaccume the rocks or just do water changes?


----------



## Davidb (Oct 18, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Setup will depend on the plants you have.Do you know the names of them?If you can a picture will help a ton on getting them identified.
> 
> Basically though you will need to be sure to have the light in the right spectrum.Stock lighting will be fine for some plants but the bulb will still need to be in a daylight spectrum.Any chance you can tell us what bulb you have in the light fixture?


I put up some pics. Not good ones but any help would be appreciated


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Davidb said:


> Thanks I will get a test kit. But I have Fancy Guppies. Should I vaccume the rocks or just do water changes?


I'd say no on vacuuming the substrate, just remove any uneaten food you see.
Let the good bacteria form and take a firm hold before vacuuming.\

If you are doing water changes and have uneaten food, just skim over the gravel enough to pick up the food without disturbing it.

Remove any leaves that are dying, as they can effect your PH.

Some plants tend to die off after transplant, and can even look completely dead, only to have new sprouts come back.
So if the roots seem alive, and there is any fresh greenery, keep it planted and just clip off any dying leaves.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Don't be too hard on yourself, most people enter this hobbie similar to the experence you're about to have!  

I wouldn't touch the gravel or filters (or anything except water) until you're done cycling. Google nitrogen cycle, and enjoy the reading.

Ask alot of questions, this site is really good at helping.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Everyone's already said pretty much everything that needs to be said so far: get a liquid test kit, let the tank cycle (takes 6-8 weeks normally, sometimes more and sometimes less,) during the cycle do NOT vacuum the gravel or clean the filter, as that is where the beneficial bacteria is growing.

Good luck with your tank! While the tank is cycling, have fun planning what kind of plants you want, where you want them, what kind of decor you want (fake, real drift wood, rocks, etc...). Planning is half the fun!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You may not be able to find the right bulbs for your fixtures on there but you can just add a 48 inch shop light with 2 daylight bulbs from Walmart. Cost would be less than
$20.00


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Davidb said:


> Wish I would have found this site before I started. My tank probably hasn't cycled yet but I have four Fancy Guppies and three plants which I'm not even close to being set up to grow. I have a 55 gallon tank. I'm hoping my fish will stay alive through the cycling faze. Not gonna add anything for right now. Will give my tank around six weeks to cycle. My tank is just a standard tank from wal-mart. Any suggestions for getting a nice freshwater tank set up would be nice with freshwater plants. *I feel pretty dumb reading everyones posts.* I'm finding I don't have a clue but really want to give it a go. So any help will be appreciated.


the only time you should feel dumb is when you don't ask the question. *old dude


I would do a beaslbob build so search for that. But then I'm partial and biased. 

basically you use a peat moss/sand/pc select (gravel) substrate, plant anacharis, vals, small potted type plants and a coupld of amazon swords. enough so the tank looks like an underwater jungle.

then just let the plants maintain the system. No mechanical filters, no circulation (not even an air stone), no water changes (just top off evaporative losses).

the idea is the plants take care of the fish and the fish take care of the plants.

still just my .02


----------

